# The Ten ways to access public Healthcare in Spain (in order of priority):



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

1.	Working in Spain
2.	Be in receipt of a Spanish state pension or benefit
3.	Previously having worked in Spain and claiming or claimed unemployment benefits
4.	Be in receipt of a UK state pension
5.	Be in receipt of a UK Sickness Benefit
6.	Work as a Posted worker to Spain
7.	As an Early Retiree (depending on recent National Insurance Contributions)
8.	Dependent on one of the above
9.	Registered as resident in Spain before 24.04.2012
10.	Joining the Convenio Especial Scheme

Interested in knowing more? Visit the Healthcare Team´s website Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

UKinSpain said:


> 1. Working in Spain
> 2. Be in receipt of a Spanish state pension or benefit
> 3. Previously having worked in Spain and claiming or claimed unemployment benefits
> 4. Be in receipt of a UK state pension
> ...



hmmmm......number 7......


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Number 9 is not right. 

My partner been here almost 3 years (next month) and the other day we went to my GP and he had to pay, no way they would see him just like that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Number 9 is not right.
> 
> My partner been here almost 3 years (next month) and the other day we went to my GP and he had to pay, no way they would see him just like that.


it is right - as long as he has his SS number & tarjeta sanitaria

if he was registered as resident before that date he is entitled to both


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> hmmmm......number 7......


Apparently the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing!

NHS axes free health care for expats - Telegraph


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Xabichica, well, we will try again, as he has been resident since April 11 and got his SIP but still was refused and asked to pay. So we had to go private in the end. 

INSS said (we went there to complain afterwards) that the only way for him to be seen, was to marry me and add him as my dependant. They said he was only allowed GP for the first 2 years since arrival, they used the date of the UK papers on his SIP card, and they are now both out of date anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Thanks Xabichica, well, we will try again, as he has been resident since April 11 and got his SIP but still was refused and asked to pay. So we had to go private in the end.
> 
> INSS said (we went there to complain afterwards) that the only way for him to be seen, was to marry me and add him as my dependant. They said he was only allowed GP for the first 2 years since arrival, they used the date of the UK papers on his SIP card, and they are now both out of date anyway.


ah - that explains it - was his SIP on the back of an S1?

when the new rules came in in August 2012 a lot found their SIPs cancelled & had to re-apply - & he'd have had to when the S1 expired anyway

I'd recommend getting a 'legislation letter' from the DWP & applying again


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Xabia, we got the S1 form and with that, we went to GP and they gave him a SIP card, that was almost 3 years ago now. The SIP had an out of date, lasting 2 years as the S1 indicated. After that, we heard nothing, so we assumed that was it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Xabia, we got the S1 form and with that, we went to GP and they gave him a SIP card, that was almost 3 years ago now. The SIP had an out of date, lasting 2 years as the S1 indicated. After that, we heard nothing, so we assumed that was it.


do what I said - get the legislation letter, take that, res cert, passport, up to date padrón, grandmothers permssion (in triplicate) to the INSS

& don't forget the stapler


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

... and the stapples....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Xabia, we got the S1 form and with that, we went to GP and they gave him a SIP card, that was almost 3 years ago now. The SIP had an out of date, lasting 2 years as the S1 indicated. After that, we heard nothing, so we assumed that was it.


When they expired, you were expected to re-apply. They will NOT remind or chase you!


----------

